# Correct sound driver for Asus M2NPV-VM [SOLVED]

## vesperto

Greetings,

I have this motherboard, which comes with an onboard NVIDIA GeForce 6150 + nForce 430 (the MCP51 thing); plus a Radeon. After much fiddling around all i managed with my .config was a buzzing noise. After booting with the gentoo liveCD and looking at its lsmod, i started loading modules like crazy. Now i managed to play an mp3, but the buzzing sound persists.

Can anyone tell me what's the correct driver (or subdriver since the main one is snd_hda_intel) to load for this board, and if it can be a module or must be compiled in?

Edit 1:Missing lspci:

```
# lspci -k

00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C51 Host Bridge

00:00.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C51 Memory Controller 1

00:00.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C51 Memory Controller 5

00:00.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C51 Memory Controller 4

00:00.5 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C51 Host Bridge

00:00.6 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C51 Memory Controller 3

00:00.7 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. C51 Memory Controller 2

00:04.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:09.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 Host Bridge

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 LPC Bridge

00:0a.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 SMBus

00:0a.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 Memory Controller 0

00:0b.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 USB Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:0b.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 USB Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:0d.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 IDE

   Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0e.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 Serial ATA Controller

   Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:0f.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 Serial ATA Controller

   Kernel driver in use: sata_nv

00:10.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 High Definition Audio

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. MCP51 Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430]

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Caicos [Radeon HD 5450]

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series]

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC

   Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

Edit 2:

From this and lshw it seems this (0x026C) is a Realtek driver:

```
Chip Number:    MCP51

Chip Description:    Realtek HD Audio Driver
```

which i already have compiled in.

Now i can't even get sound, just buzzing.

And here's the output of alsainfo.

----------

## skiwarz

what happens when you run alsaconf?

----------

## vesperto

Hi,

No such tool. I have: 

```
# equery l "*alsa*"

 * Searching for *alsa* ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-haskell/alsa-core-0.5.0.1-r2:0/0.5.0.1

[IP-] [  ] dev-haskell/alsa-mixer-0.2.0.2:0/0.2.0.2

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/pyalsa-1.0.26-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.29:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/libclalsadrv-2.0.0:0

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/zita-alsa-pcmi-0.2.0:0

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.29:0

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.36-r1:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.29:0.9

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.29:0.9

[IP-] [  ] media-sound/alsaplayer-0.99.81:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-firmware/alsa-firmware-1.0.29:0
```

If you mean alsactl:

```
# alsactl init

Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Analog Devices ID 1986" "HDA:11d41986,104381b3,00100500" "0x1043" "0x81cb"

Hardware is initialized using a generic method
```

But all i get is still the buzzing sound. If i try to play an ogg file, even as root:

```
# alsaplayer file.ogg 

snd_pcm_open: Device or resource busy (default)

Failed to initialize plugin!

Failed to register plugin: /usr/lib64/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so

Failed to load output plugin "alsa". Trying defaults.

snd_pcm_open: Device or resource busy (default)

Failed to initialize plugin!

/usr/lib64/alsaplayer/output/libalsa_out.so failed to load

NOTE: THIS IS THE NULL PLUGIN.      YOU WILL NOT HEAR SOUND!!

^Calsaplayer interrupted by signal 2
```

I do hear, but can't call that sound. On a fresh boot, these are the modules i have:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

xen_acpi_processor      4229  0 

xen_pciback            39523  0 

xen_gntalloc            4728  0 

xen_gntdev              7827  2 

zfs                  2584838  2 

zunicode              320132  1 zfs

zavl                    4594  1 zfs

zcommon                34604  1 zfs

znvpair                44272  2 zfs,zcommon

spl                    58398  3 zfs,zcommon,znvpair

radeon               1509136  2 

cfbfillrect             3738  1 radeon

cfbimgblt               2159  1 radeon

cfbcopyarea             3246  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         84394  1 radeon

ttm                    70842  1 radeon
```

As far as dmesg goes:

```
[    3.205970] ALSA device list:

[    3.206051]   No soundcards found.

[    3.208324] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ID aa01: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    3.208470] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.208622] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.210433] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    3.210515] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    dig-out=0x3/0x0

[    3.210605] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    3.212171] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input3

[    3.576607] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ID 1986: line_outs=3 (0x1b/0x1d/0x1c/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    3.576751] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.576891] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1a/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    3.577029] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    3.577111] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x25/0x0

[    3.577192] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    3.577274] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x1f

[    3.577356] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      Line=0x20

[    3.577437] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      CD=0x22
```

I guess the buzz i hear is just static, and i need the correct driver. Question is figuring out which one. I tried both the front panel and back panel, lest i had connected the cables wrong.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vesperto,

You have two sound cards.  hdaudioC1 and hdaudioC0 in your dmesg.

Also dmesg says

```
[    3.212171] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input3

[    3.576607] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ID 1986: line_outs=3 (0x1b/0x1d/0x1c/0x0/0x0) type:line 
```

That is, Card0 is your HDMI sound.  Your sound applications will send sounds to the default sound card, which is card 0.

That's very probably not what you want.

I suspect that both sound cards are working properly but you sound is coming out out of the wrong card.

----------

## vesperto

Makes sense. Following the wiki i have these devices, as expected:

```
$ aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

sysdefault:CARD=NVidia

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, ID 1986 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=HDMI,DEV=0

    HDA ATI HDMI, ID aa01 Digital

    HDMI Audio Output
```

```
$ cat /sys/class/sound/card*/id

NVidia

HDMI
```

Amd created this .asound.rc:

```
defaults.pcm.!card NVidia

defaults.pcm.!device 0

defaults.pcm.!ctl NVidia
```

I also have this /etc/asound.conf:

```
pcm.!default { type hw card NVidia }

ctl.!default { type hw card NVidia }
```

which seems to say the same using a different syntax, meaning i shouldn't have to create .asound.rc. This is my latest dmesg:

```
[    4.044130] ALSA device list:

[    4.044210]   No soundcards found.

[    4.046630] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0: autoconfig for ID aa01: line_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    4.046777] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    4.048590] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    4.048729] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    4.048811] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    dig-out=0x3/0x0

[    4.048892] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[    4.050450] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:01:00.1/sound/card1/input3

[    4.418111] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ID 1986: line_outs=3 (0x1b/0x1d/0x1c/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    4.418255] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    4.418394] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x1a/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    4.418532] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    4.418614] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    dig-out=0x25/0x0

[    4.418695] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    4.418777] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x1f

[    4.418858] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      Line=0x20

[    4.418939] snd_hda_codec_generic hdaudioC0D0:      CD=0x22

[    7.797667] input: HDA NVidia Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input8

[    7.797785] input: HDA NVidia Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input9

[    7.797880] input: HDA NVidia Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input10

[    7.797989] input: HDA NVidia Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input11

[    7.798090] input: HDA NVidia Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input12

[    7.798218] input: HDA NVidia Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/sound/card0/input13
```

Maybe i'm reading this wrong, but it seems HDMI is card1 and NVidia is card0 (my previous post was poorly grepped dmesg output). Regardless of boot-time detection order, using "NVidia" instead of a number oughta do the trick. I've restarted alsasound and even rebooted, but still all i have is rythmic static buzz. I'm considering just enabling every freakin' sound driver in the kernel built-in rather than just as a module and see how that goes, but it's a rather cumbersome solution.  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

vesperto,

Run 

```
alsamixer -c 0
```

in a terminal window, or the console.

This will show the output controls on card 0.

There should be lots.

Repeat for -c 1.  This time you probably only have a digital output with a mute switch.

If card 0 and card 1 are swapped over, thats a problem. 

Back in  

```
alsamixer -c 0
```

 mute all the digital controls or the card will switch to digital mode and the analogue outputs won't work.

if you can see the controls, your kernel is fine.

----------

## vesperto

The controls seem fine indeed, card0 lists Master, Headphone, PCM, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Mic Boost, S/PDIF, S/PDIF Default PCM - i've muted all but Master and Headphone, can't mute PCM. Are the S/PDIF channels the digital ones? Restarting alsasound didn't change anything. Any player i use (alsaplayer, ncmpc) seems to play, i just have no sound, just buzzing (either using front audio or the backpanel).

Edit found amixer output:

```
$ amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 18 [58%] [-19.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 19 [61%] [-18.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 19 [61%] [-18.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 185 [73%] [-14.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 185 [73%] [-14.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 19 [61%] [-18.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 19 [61%] [-18.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 18 [58%] [-19.50dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 18 [58%] [-19.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 18 [58%] [-19.50dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 17 [55%] [-21.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Default PCM',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 7 [47%] [10.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 7 [47%] [10.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Auto-Mute Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Disabled' 'Enabled'

  Item0: 'Disabled'
```

Edit2 media-sound/alsa-tools only lists alsa_cards_emu10k1x as an enabled USE-flag, but then again i don't see any NVidia, Realtek, nForce or similar flags so that's probably irrelevant. Same applies for sys-firmware/alsa-firmware: only alsa_cards_maestro3 is enabled.

Edit3 Hadn't included /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf before, and it seems some changing here may be in order.

----------

## vesperto

Some improvement. I booted the liveCD -- where sound works -- and got all the info i could remember.

I noticed /var/lib/alsa/asound.state had some differences, so i replaced it and restarted alsasound. That got me playback!, but didn't get rid of the buzzing sound, it kinda distorts sound. 

I also diff-ed .config and used only the sound-related differences:

```
CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y
```

However, after a reboot i no longer have sound, not even buzzing. I noticed the only HDMI channel was unmuted, so i muted it and restarted alsasound, but that didn't work.

Looking at lsmod, the liveCD's has this:

```
snd_hda_codec_analog     7465  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    38177  1 snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     31246  1 

snd_hda_intel          16583  9 

snd_hda_controller     14334  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec          66108  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller,snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hwdep               5357  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                62623  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_mpu401_uart         4771  0 

snd_timer              17150  1 snd_pcm

snd_rawmidi            16493  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          4516  1 snd_rawmidi

snd                    49451  28 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_device
```

Whereas the current lsmod is: 

```
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     37270  1 

snd_hda_codec_analog     9158  1 

snd_hda_codec_generic    54471  1 snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hda_intel          19445  0 

snd_hda_controller     19034  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec          71278  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller,snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_hda_core           20595  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_controller,snd_hda_codec_analog

snd_mpu401_uart         5619  0 

snd_rawmidi            19108  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_hwdep               5978  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_seq_device          3096  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_pcm                74155  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_controller

snd_timer              20449  1 snd_pcm

snd                    59184  10 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_device
```

If lsmod lists by load order and if that's relevant, then i currently have _hdmi loaded "on top" and can't rmmod it 'cos it's in use. Also there's no _core in the liveCD and it seems to be used by the regular _codec.

I'll keep exploring...

----------

## vesperto

And now it's solved.

----------

